# looking for pygmy goats



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

My little cousin is four and kinda a mamas boy. Cries about every little think when his mamas around. he wants to show my goat in the pee wee showmanship classes at our local show. the only problem with that is he cant get my goat (cookie) to do anything. he is smaller then cookie or right about the same size just weak. I would love nothing more than for my cousin to be able to show if he is aloud to and his mom isn't at every show. I was hoping i could find him a little pygmy goat and find him a place to keep it. if anyone knows of a place in Texas around mansfield that i could find nice pygmy goats. pleas let me know thanks onder:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

There are lots of nice pygmy goats in Valencia county in New Mexico, that is probably too far away.

Jan


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea. i was thinking about it and i don't really have a place to keep one. i would love to get my cousin one, because i dot want to tell him no. last night though he just stopped and let my goat cookie go, because he got bored. so i really don't want him to show something, till he can learn some how to be responsible. I know showing an animal would help with that, but i wouldn't have a place to keep it. i don't think. :? idk what i'm gonna do. but thank you


----------

